# Selling eggs in Indiana



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I sure hope someone can help. I've tried searching the internet, but haven't come up with the information I need.
So, here's the situation................

We are wanting to sell fresh eggs from our little farm. We'd like to put up a sign along the road. What wording can/can not be used? Do we need to worry about any regulations or guidelines or licenses? I've read that one can't use the word "fresh" or put the price on the sign. But, these articles were not specific to Indiana. 

We are small and fairly new to chickens. It's been years since we've had them ourselves although my Dad has always had them. We try to keep things as clean as chickens allow.LOL Our chickens have fresh water (when they don't dirty it), some table scraps, and we suppliment with Purina Layena. We try to check for eggs at least twice a day. They are locked away at night for safe keeping, but their days are spent roaming the place.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks a bunch.

prairiegirl


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

You might try googling "Indiana State Egg Board" for rules and information.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Try your county extension agent.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I had a paper on this , but I'm not sure what I did with it. I believe egg sales are OK if you are selling them on the farm. You can not re-use cartons from somewhere else. If you do re-use cartons, you have to completely black out any info that is on the carton. I always buy new ones. You can not label them grade A or medium or large, etc., if you aren't grading them & making sure they are just as you say. I put my farm name on the carton & it just says, 1 dozen fresh eggs. I have a fresh eggs for sale sign in my yard & one at the end of the road. Not sure if it's supposed to have the word fresh on it, but it does. I'll try to hunt the info up & re-post if I find it.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I haven't had time to read it all, but try this link.

http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/ISEB/


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Ajaxlucy and Wendy, you both suggested the same link. Thank you. There's alot of info there. Some of it needs to be put into simplified terms, but I do believe I found what I needed there. At least as I understand it. 
Wendy, it's as you said. I will quote below.
<<<16-42-11-8	Farmerâs and egg producersâ exemption
<<<Sec. 8. Farmers and other bona fide egg producers who sell and deliver, on the <<<premises where produced, eggs produced by their own flocks on their own <<<premises are exempt from this chapter. 

keljonma, I did call our extension office and was told they didn't know anything about selling eggs. They referred me to the health department.

Wendy, can I ask where you purchase your egg cartons?

Thanks for your help.

prairiegirl


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

PrairieGirl, I see signs all the time at Amish Farms for Fresh Eggs for sale. My understanding is if you're selling them from your farm it's ok. In fact I've got a sign up in front of my place. I get my cartons at eggcartons.com 
PM me when you can and we'll catch up on life.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## mainer (Aug 3, 2006)

rural king sells cartons


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Stromberg's sells cartons too. Nasco Farm & Ranch is another. I had the same thing with our extension office. What do they know??


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Prairiegirl

In my discussions with the people at the Ind State Egg Board, I believe if you don't sell beyond a certain amount of eggs in a calander year, you do not need anything if you are just selling from your property. However, if you will be taking them somewhere, say perhaps a farmers's market, then you do need to apply and pay for a license. It's only $20 - I got my renewal notice in the mail over the weekend. 

Also - I forgot - the first year I started selling eggs I ordered egg cartons from www.eggcartons.com. But after that I never needed to order any more - just get the word out and everyone will save their cartons for you. (you only want the styrofoam ones you can wash)


----------



## Irene texas (May 10, 2002)

Be careful putting out a sign, you will be surprized at what you open your door to. I did that for a few weeks a couple of years ago and one guy showed up that scared the pee out of me. He wanted to come in the house for his eggs. I said no I would bring them out to him, He tried to open the screen door which had a hook on it. I slammed the door shut and he finially left in his pickup. By the way I had never seen the pickup down our road before. Sell to your neighbors, friends period. 
Irene


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I do appreciate all of your input. This is one of the many reasons I enjoy visiting HT forums - everyone is so helpful.

I've copied all the resources for egg cartons and will check them out. Everyone says they save their cartons for us, but so far not a one. I read somewhere here that someone charges extra (I think 25 cents) per dozen unless the customer brings a carton.

Irene, a visitor like that would make me give up egg selling. Our eggs are in the detached garage by the driveway so I shouldn't have any problems with anyone wanting to come into the house. 

It's been a long day here so the signs are on hold until morning.
Tomorrow we'll see if our "Fresh Eggs For Sale" signs bring any customers.

Thanks everyone.

prairiegirl


----------

